

Explaining JavaScript VMs in JavaScript  - fceccon
http://blog.mrale.ph/post/24351748336/explaining-js-vm-in-js

======
elliotlai
yo dawg i heard you like js so we implement a js vm in js so you can run js
while u run js <http://i.imgur.com/ZRM6J.jpg>

